
As a Founder, Do Less - imartin2k
https://medium.com/@feliks/do-less-2c81556edce5
======
crsv
These vapid postulations around some ideal set of behaviors in order to be
"better" in some way at the difficult task of building an effective company
are as numerous today as they are infuriating to read. I wish people would
just stop writing these pseudo thought pieces. They're just humblebrag
garbage.

------
fumar
Some data would be make this argument better. The current narrative is I did
"a lot" was successful but now looking back I should have done "less."

------
GuillaumeBrdet
Interesting, I think some of these are quite valid. It's just important to
know when to turn the switch at times.

------
nestorherre
Pretty much a sum up of the Essentialism book. I recommend it to anyone who is
interested in this philosophy.

------
simonebrunozzi
TL;DR: as a founder, if you focus on the essential and do less stuff than most
other people do, you'll be more successful.

Yet another trivial and superficial piece of advice from a nomadic/minimalist
entrepreneur. Not really anything eye-opening there.

